# iPhone question



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Ok I posted this in HQ but I figure there's more tech types here so. . .

My brother gave me his old iphone (5c I think) but he can't remember his apple info. Is there anyway I can clear the phone so I can put a new sim card in it and use my apple account info I have for my ipod?


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

You should only need to go to your cellular carrier's local store with your hand me down phone and tell them you need a sim for it and let them program the IMEI number of your phone along with your account info onto the new sim .

If both you and your brother use the same carrier, they will have record of his upgrade in their data base already.

The IMEI number can usually be found in the battery compartment , however keying #06# as I recall displays it on the screen of many devices.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

watcher said:


> Ok I posted this in HQ but I figure there's more tech types here so. . .
> 
> My brother gave me his old iphone (5c I think) but he can't remember his apple info. Is there anyway I can clear the phone so I can put a new sim card in it and use my apple account info I have for my ipod?


You shouldn't been a new SIM card unless you want a new phone number, in which case you'll probably need to take it into the cell phone people.

otherwise, first you need to sign the device out of his account. To do this, go to

SETTINGS > ICLOUD 

and tap "sign out." Next you should be able to enter your own Apple ID and password to sign back in. Anything you have stored on iCloud will be downloaded to your iPhone, unless you indicate otherwise by tapping the sliders next to the sync able services.

You can also just delete all the information, plug the phone into your computer, and load your iPod's backup onto the iPhone.


----------

